# May this vile man rot in Hell



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sick of people using drink, drugs or anything else as an excuse for their cruelty to animals, FYI you are just NASTY right down to your evil black hearts F**K his supposed shame at what he's done
Tattooed torturer who put a cat in a microwave oven, a tumble drier and a freezer is jailed | Mail Online
It's just amazing the little lady survived, I hope she finds a wonderful forever home, she deserves it


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Jailed for 126 days which means he will be out in approx 2 months! What a pathetic sentence.

The friend who recorded the incident on his phone should be disgusted with himself for allowing such a thing to happen and then to forward it to friends just beggars belief!

It seems that animals are not deemed worthy of giving torturers tough sentences. if it had been a baby that had happened to it would have been years not days. Yet animals are living creatures and should have the same protection that humans do. 

I am totally disgusted


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant belive how his 'friend' comforted this monster cos he was upset outside the court, at least this poor baby is now in safe hands.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

there is just no hope for people like that


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

What a b-------  I cannot believe that the maxium sentence for such horrific cruelty is only 126 days plus banning from keeping a pet for 10 years. :eek6: As Castbury says, he'll be out in a couple of months - and not keeping a pet didn't stop him from torturing this poor cat. The law should be changed - and it should be made posible to prosecute the people who egged him on and recorded it as well.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> What a b-------  I cannot believe that the maxium sentence for such horrific cruelty is only 126 days plus banning from keeping a pet for 10 years. :eek6: As Castbury says, he'll be out in a couple of months - and not keeping a pet didn't stop him from torturing this poor cat. The law should be changed - and it should be made posible to prosecute the people who egged him on and recorded it as well.


totally agree, maybe change it to stopping them working with animals for life as well as keeping them, I'd love to see them banned from having contact with animals too but I can't see how that could be enforceable


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah my, I'm so happy the poor puss survived such a horrific ordeal. Hope it can go on to live a long and happy life with a loving home.
The pair responsible should be thrown in a microwave and see how they like it, sick, inhumane brutes.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

MissBethM said:


> Ah my, I'm so happy the poor puss survived such a horrific ordeal. Hope it can go on to live a long and happy life with a loving home.
> The pair responsible should be thrown in a microwave and see how they like it, sick, inhumane brutes.


It is amazing that the cat survived the ordeal. Hopefully it will never come into contact with humans like them again.

I would agree with them getting the same punishment - but am sure there are many people who would blame society for them turning out like they did. Thank goodness not all people who have had bad experiences in their live resort to such sickening acts.

Good luck puss :thumbup:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> It is amazing that the cat survived the ordeal. Hopefully it will never come into contact with humans like them again.
> 
> I would agree with them getting the same punishment - but am sure there are many people who would blame society for them turning out like they did. Thank goodness not all people who have had bad experiences in their live resort to such sickening acts.
> 
> Good luck puss :thumbup:


Agree wholeheartedly 

As for people blaming society, unfortunately there are plenty of individuals who have horrendous starts in life... no parenting, lack of a loving stable environment and even worse cases of abuse etc, yet many of these people are still known to go on to have a stable and law-abiding life. If someone is capable of doing such a thing to an animal they have something intrinsically wrong in their very core! Eurgh it makes me sick thinking about it


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

There really is some sick people about, How can anybody do things like this, the 1 who recorded it is just as guilty if not more so as they could of done something to stop it ............


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I am absolutely disgusted and appalled by someone of this mentality.....it makes me ashamed to be part of the human race, unfortunately things like this are becoming common reading in tabloid papers. 
I do hope the poor cat makes a full recovery after this terrible ordeal.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

What in God's name possesses people to do these things?  Absolutely despicable, I sincerely hope karma comes back and gives him what he deserves.


----------

